# Fox 36 Talas RC2 Fit - Federweg



## Radon0 (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute

Da sich nun eig. alles mit meinem Rad geklärt hat und ich auch schon einige Tage damit gefahren bin, bin ich grade am austesten von verschiedenen Setups um meine ideal Einstellung zu finden. Dabei ist mir eben aufgefallen das der verfügbare Federweg sich ändert, je nachdem mit wie viel Luftdruck ich fahre. Genauer gesagt wenn etwa 120 PSI in die Gabel Pumpe senken sich die Tauchrohre ab und sind nun nur noch ca 170mm aus gefedert. Wenn ich den Druck jetzt erhöhe auf z.B. 150 PSI gibt sie 185mm frei. Ist das normal?
Der versenkte Federweg kann man auch nicht als SAG nutzten da er auch bei entlasteten Vorderrad nicht ausfedert. Ist das bei euch auch so und wie habt ihr eure Gabel eingestellt sprich high und lowspeed Druckstufe sowie Zugstufe ?

Edit: ich habe auch ein klicken/knacken festgestellt das auftritt so ab ca. der hälfte des Federwegs wenn die Gabel einfedert. Tritt nur einmal kurz auf als wenn ein Wiederstand überwunden werden muss. Gehört wohl zur Talas Einheit?! Wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist ist kein klacken zu hören auch nicht beim Absenken da gleitet sie ohne Geräusche von sich zu geben durch den Federweg.


----------



## Andre1506 (7. März 2015)

Hallo "Radon 0", 

ihr Beitrag ist ja inzwischen etwas her , kenne genau das selbe Problem . Gibt es inzwischen was neues diesbezüglich . 

Ich wäre für Infos sehr dankbar . 

( bin im Moment am überlegen mir selbst eine zu zulegen) 

Grüße 

André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (8. März 2015)

Andre1506 schrieb:


> Hallo "Radon 0",
> 
> ihr Beitrag ist ja inzwischen etwas her , kenne genau das selbe Problem . Gibt es inzwischen was neues diesbezüglich .
> 
> ...



Radon0 wurde zuletzt gesehen:
4. September 2014 
dafür den Fred rauskramen 
ich sag nur; einfach mal Doppelklick auf brain.exe


----------



## spygirl (8. März 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Radon0 wurde zuletzt gesehen:
> 4. September 2014
> dafür den Fred rauskramen
> ich sag nur; einfach mal Doppelklick auf brain.exe



Mein Gott, da nutzt mal jemand die Suchfunktion und trotzdem wird er angestänkert. Du bist ein Held Wolfplayer!


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. März 2015)

er waere mit seiner Suche erfolgreicher gewesen im Federung & Co Bereich,
weil sowas ja nun wirklich keine Radon Problem ist


----------



## Andre1506 (8. März 2015)

Das war jetzt ein echt blöder Beitrag Wolfplayer, offensichtlich haben sie den Text gelesen ... . Wie gesagt über Suchfunktion gefunden , hat halt gepasst . Im übrigen wenn man nichts produktives zu schreiben hat vlt einfach mal ... .  

Ps .: ist mir im übrigen völlig klar das , dass kein Radon Problem ist ..

Viele Grüße und danke für den " Beitrag "


----------



## Stoertebiker (10. März 2015)

Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem ist vorhandene Threads zu nutzen um Fragen zu klären.
Selbst wenn der Ersteller schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr aktiv ist ...
Manchen kann mans eben nicht recht machen.
Erstellt man nen neues Thema heissts: Probiers doch mal über die Suchfunktion ... wurde hier schon X-mal diskutiert.
Nutzt man die Suchfunktion heissts: Dieser Threads ist schon zu alt und gehört hier ja eh nicht hin ...
Keine Ahnung was Sowas soll!
Zu der Frage von Andre1506:
Ist wohl ganz normal bei dem aktuellen Talas Modell, das sie nicht ganz ausfedert wenn man eher wenig Druck drauf hat.
Ich fahre mit meinen 85 kg knapp über 150 psi. Sprich so wird der ganze Federweg genutzt und mit dem passenden Setup fühlt sich die Gabel super an.
Mit dem klicken nach der ersten Hälfte des Federwegs könnte ich mir vielleicht vorstellen das ab der 2. Hälfte die HSC anstatt der LSC genutzt wird und das der Wechsel dazwischen ein kleines Geräusch macht.


----------



## Andre1506 (10. März 2015)

Hallo stoertebiker,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Info , hat mir sehr weiter geholfen . Habe Mittlerweile auch eine Fox Talas RC 2 Kashima 180mm . Bin es aber eigentlich gewöhnt mit mehr sag zu fahren, (25-40)%. Wird aber wahrscheinlich bei meinem Körpergewicht und der Rahmengeometrie nicht funktionieren, zumindest nicht bei vollen Federweg . Werde das ganze demnächst mal ausführlich testen. 

Viele Grüße und danke nochmal für die schnelle Antwort . 

Andre


----------

